# Nelsonville Pictures



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 22, 2007)

7 on appearance for that dessert???  C'mon guys(girls).  What a bunch of shit that is.  9's all the way...nice!!!

Add burnt ends and watch your brisket scores rise.  Meat looked good though.

Chicken looked like an 8 to me.

Sorry I missed this but need to conserve cash and resources for the Jack.  We'll be back next year.  Nice job Eric.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with Kevin.  WTF on the scores.  Beutiful stuff the brother.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic pic's!  Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics.
Thanks for the Field Trip


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pics..tell mrs cockeye she did a great job on the dessert..


----------

